
Syrian Electronic Army hacked into Microsoft News' Twitter account - jsnk
https://twitter.com/MSFTnews/status/422088285620420608
======
shdon
The offending tweets have been removed, but my phone still had them:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gzug5lu7gzgvcf/Hacked%20MSFTNews%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gzug5lu7gzgvcf/Hacked%20MSFTNews%20Twitter%20Account.png)

